# B-25 Carolina Girl For Sale in Kissimmee, FL



## tac-67 (May 7, 2007)

Just a few overview photos of Carolina Girl as parked outside at Kissimmee Airport. Enjoy!

TC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2007)

Very cool, I would love to own her.


----------



## Wildcat (May 7, 2007)

So would I, if I were a rich man...


----------



## Heinz (May 10, 2007)

Lovely shots and bird!


----------



## Heinz (May 10, 2007)

Whats the price tag by the way?


----------



## Negative Creep (May 10, 2007)

Think he'll take part ex on a Ford Escort?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 12, 2007)

Too much money. 

But I will build a model of the B-25.


----------



## Heinz (May 18, 2007)

Indeed soundbreaker,

I fancy the italeri 1;48 version


----------



## Bullgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is what she looked like when she was flown in to Asheboro, NC on the 1st day. If I got it right .. new posting to this site.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great plane.....I envy the owner...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful Bird..... wonder what's the asking price ?

Charles


----------



## Bullgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's a good pic looking in the cockpit during restoration.


----------



## Texas Jack (Sep 16, 2007)

What's the price tag? Just curious


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2007)

If I ever hit the lottery......  

TO


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2007)

When were these shots taken? This airplane was sold by Courtesy Aircraft last year (2006). There have been several rumors about this particular B-25, so I am curious if these are recent pictures.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 17, 2007)

If I had the money, I'd buy her tomorrow.


----------



## winganaprayer (Sep 20, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> If I had the money, I'd buy her tomorrow.



I don't know....gas, maintenance, hanger, airport fees, insurance.....





....I'll bet buyin' her is the CHEAP part!

(....kinda like a wife, if you get my drift!....)

-whatever

-Lou


----------



## Maestro (Sep 20, 2007)

I noticed something on her (as well as on several old WWII planes)... Is there a law on the amount of guns on a plane ? I mean, there is no turret/rear guns... And I saw WWII fighters with no guns at all.


----------



## JP Vieira (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing...but, for now I don't think I will buy it


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2007)

Maestro: As far as "guns" on a plane, none of them are real. They are
mock-ups. The federal law is pretty sticky when it comes to operational
machine-guns ! The ones I've seen are very, very good replicas.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2007)

Some are original guns that have been modified to be non-firing, like removed receivers, firing pins and plugged barrels.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 21, 2007)

Ah... Thanks for the info.


----------



## BeechAT11 (Dec 16, 2007)

The owner who had it at Asheboro,NC had several warbirds, but sadly died of cancer. That is why the plane (all his planes) were sold in the first place. I have seen the plane several times and it is beautiful.


----------



## OchoCinco (Feb 9, 2009)

Is it still for sale?


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 9, 2009)

It would be funny for someone walk into a bank with a picture of the plane, and apply for a loan. I'd love to see the banker's face!


----------



## TenGunTerror (Jul 2, 2009)

I better start saving up...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2009)

It's gotta be cheaper then a wife.


----------



## dshaffer (Feb 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where this A/C is located now.
I helped work on this A/C when it was located in Ashboro N.C.
in 2000-2002. Thanks

Dshaffer


----------



## ROBERT530 (Mar 6, 2010)

tac-67 said:


> Just a few overview photos of Carolina Girl as parked outside at Kissimmee Airport. Enjoy!
> 
> TC



What is your asking price?


----------



## ROBERT530 (Mar 11, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Beautiful Bird..... wonder what's the asking price ? I am still looking for a B25 will some one reply? I am in Lake Tahoe, Ca.
> 
> Charles



I am still looking for a B25 What is asking price?


----------



## DashDriver (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi! She's beautiful! Where is the "meat and potatoes" info on the plane? When built, total time on airframe, time on the engines since overhaul, time on props, status of annual, etc........and sales price. Thanks. Rick


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2012)

I hope everyone understands that this thread is 5 years old.


----------

